# CPP Pro Touring IV kit ??



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Has anyone installed or driven a car with CPP's Pro Touring IV kit - suspension, control arms, brakes, sway bars, etc. ? I am looking at different options to upgrade the suspension and brakes and keep coming back to this as a possible solution. Thoughts ?

Thanks & Happy 2018 !!

Chris


----------

